# Help spec a tractor for snow removal



## chtucker (Jan 3, 2007)

I have never owned a tractor, but am looking at dumping my skid steer and switching to a ag tractor for my snow plowing/salting business

Here is what I want the tractor to do:

Lift 2000lb pallets
4wd
loader
pallet forks
push a 12-14' snow push box
run at least a 7' snow blower in the rear that is at least 30" if not 36" tall and two stage.
High road speed (20mph + hopefully)
cab and heat obviously
Operate at 10,000 feet above sea level

Dealers available
New holland
Kubota
Massey (closest)
Deere (next closest)

Can you help me spec, a tractor? I am concerned that dealers want to sell me more than I need.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum chtucker! Snow blowing at 10,000 feet and above is going to require a turbo charged diesel and I would recomend a hydrostatic drive transmission for that application. 

A Deere 4720 4WD Cab tractor with a CX 400 FEL which would put you in the $40,000 plus range. Not so much hung up on a Deere machine but if you want this kind of turbo charge hp and hydrostatic drive, the 4720 is about all that is available (at least to my knowledge) in your area from the dealers you list. 

There are a lot of other make and model tractors out the for a lot less money but they may not be able to operate near as well at those altitudes without a turbocharge engine. 

You will also be near the limits of the CX 400 FEL lifting 2,000 lb. pallets. I believe the 4720 may may a top speed of around 18 mph in C range wide open. 

I thought the Kubota L5030 was a turbo charged engine but I am not sure and the info. on the Kubota website did not indicate one way or the other (it appears not to be, maybe one of our members can clarify this). The L5030 is a good machine as well but dependent upon temperature and pressure altitude; a non turbo charged engine could loose well over 1/3 of it power at the altitudes you specified worst case. 

If you could elaborate more on what type of transmission would be acceptable, I can make some other suggestions.


----------



## chtucker (Jan 3, 2007)

was quoted on a 5425 tractor... didn't know if that is enough or too much tractor...

I was looking at the Massey 593 or 5445, need to see them in person I guess to figure the difference?

New Holland... haven't looked yet.. but there is a used one out there with 1000 hrs for 36k.... about 2hrs away... 62hp at the pto with shuttle

Kubota M8540?

I have no idea about tractors... am I looking in the right hp range? What options do I need and what should I consider?


----------



## wass (Jan 3, 2007)

*chtucker*

Hi. I'll try this again. Didn't seem to work last time.
I've got a 7ft x 36in heavy Canadian twin screw 2 stage blower driven by an 8560F Landini ( 80hp, 2600Kg ). HP is about right but I wouldn't want any less weight. The cab and a good heater to keep the windows warm are just about essential! A hydrostat would be really nice. Good luck.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

chtucker,

The Deere 5425 and these other tractor you list are agricultural tractors and are not available with a hydrostatic drive transmission. Let's take one step at a time. 

Is a hydrostatic drive transmission a requirement? 

My reason for asking is that although snow blowing is not impossible without it; it goe MUCH better and easier with this type of transmission. Hydrostatic drive allows you to infinitely vary your speed and allows very gradual undertaking of a load. It also eliminates the requirement for clutching. (ie: you can increase or decrease your speed within each gear range without clutching or changing gears) Other transmissions do not allow for this. 

The next best option would be a 12F/12R or 24F/24R PowrReverser transmission in the case of the 5425, with the 9F/3R SyncShuttle being the least desirable. Depends upon your wallet and what your application demands. The 24F/24R PowrReverser transmission may be a suitable compromise in that it may allow you a wide enough variety of speed ranges to choose from for snow blowing. Kubota has some good offerings in their M series in this range as well, as does NH, and Kioti. 

In my opinion, the hydrostatic drive transmission would be optimum for your application and the other transmissions will work, but not as well. If forgoing hydrostatic drive is not a problem for you, then many other models are suitable.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

CHTucker,

Since you state "have never owned a tractor" it would help us advise you if we knew the price range that your comfortable with!!

1. < 50,000
2. > 50,000

Thanks,

:cowboy:


----------



## chtucker (Jan 3, 2007)

hydro stat not required, I was looking at the 24/24 trannsmission on the Deere. 

I was want to stay under 60k with the loader...no blower/plow


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The Deere 5425 will do everything you want and more. I believe the 24/24 power reverser transmission will give you approx. 25 mph ground speed. 

The M8540 cab tractor with the 12F/12R transmission or the M95S with the choice of the 24F/24R or 32F/32R transmissions would be Kubota's competitive models. Although I am not sure you would stay under 60K with the latter. 

The 5445 or 5455 Massey Ferguson offers a new transmission option for this year with the Dyna-4™ electric-hydraulic 16F x 16R semi powershift transmission. This transmission features a single T bar handle that allows you to powershift through 4 ranges and 4 speeds within each range. Otherwise the close ratio, synchromesh transmission with 16F x 16R speeds and optional power reverser. 

The New Holland TM series or perhaps the TV145 Bidirectional tractor may be an option. I have never been real excited about New Holland. In my experience their dealerships did not last long and the machines always seemed to have problems. Could have been isolated incidents with bad luck on our farm and our neighbor's but who knows?They may have improved their act and quality by now so take a look for yourself. 

With the one exception above, I don't think you could go wrong with any of these machines. I would talk to each dealer and demo each machine. Pay very close attention to the dealer's shop area. If it looks like a pig pen, this may be a warning sign to look elsewhere. Try to get a feel for what kind of after the sale support the deal will give you. This is very important. 

Good luck and be sure to let us know what you decide on and post some pictures.


----------



## chtucker (Jan 3, 2007)

I am thouroughly shocked that Kubtoa is/was so much cheaper
MF 5445 WITH FRONT WHEEL ASSIST AND CAB
POWERSHIFT WITH POWERSHUTTLE
3 REAR REMOTES
480/85R30 REAR TIRES
340/84R24 FRONT TIRES
STEEP NOSE SHEET METAL
REAR WIPER
TELE SIDE MIRRORS
FRONT FENDERS


ALO FRONT END LOADER
4780 POUND LIFT CAP
83" BUCKET
SELF LEVELING
SOFT RIDE SUSPENSION
JOYSTICK VALVE

PACKAGE PRICE FOR THE UNIT IS $58,080

Deere dealer recommended a JD 5525 75pto hp with cab, ac, heat 4wd, 24/24 tranny 15.5-38 rears 12-24 fronts dual rear valves, triple mid, telescoping draft links, electric hitch, coldstart, mirrors and rear wiper, JD 542 loader, 73" bucket, hood guard, loader suspension.. $58,300

No firm quote from Kubota but... he said about $41k for a equally equipped M8540...

Deere said price was something we could talk about... did not ask Massey...

Holy crap what a price difference.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I would stay away from a hydrastat in this hp range and because of the 12 to 14 ft snow box.Todays transmissions are nice easy shifting and have a very useable range of speeds.


----------



## chtucker (Jan 3, 2007)

Excuse me for being stupid... but none of these are hydro static correct????? 

Hydro stat is only available on the smaller machines?

Do these prices seem inline?


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

HST is available on most machines regardless of HP, but here I agree with Nick (John Deere) pushing snow constantly is going to be tough on any HST as you will build up a lot of heat and the fluid will break down rapidily!!

HST's are every bit as good as any gear train except for the high heat load your application is going to subject it to!!

Your Kubota is a sure best bet!!

:cowboy:


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chtucker _
> *Excuse me for being stupid... but none of these are hydro static correct?????
> 
> Hydro stat is only available on the smaller machines?
> ...


 I meant Hydrostatatic or Hydrostat or Hydro all the same thing.Its nice on a lawn mower and a Combine.But just does not get my vote on a tractor or anything subject to heavy pushing or pulling.Tractors are made to pushor pull so sort of takes away its true usefullness for what it was made for.If we were talking a Garden tractor it would be fine.


----------

